

Birds use cigarette butts to line nests - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-20607413

======
Zenst
I find this facinating that birds are somehow able to detect the chemical
compounds needed to kill mites and adapt. Questions it raises are many. Was
this learned thru trial or error or are they able to sence the needed
chemicals to keep mites and bugs at bay.

Either way this certainly defines the term Hacker if this was done by humans.
With that don't forget to put out some bread and nuts for our fellow avian
hackers during the winter.

------
gee_totes
Take that, hippie environmentalists concerned about "second hand smoke"!
YOU'RE KILLING THE BIRDS!

